# Online Training Now Available for Law Enforcement



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

EVAW International was founded in 2003 with a group of dedicated professionals to help educate the general public and law enforcement about the crimes of sexual assault and domestic violence. Although EVAW International is a young organization, it draws from the 25 plus years of experience of our founding director who has worked in law enforcement and provided sexual assault training in over 40 states and abroad. Our board of directors is made up of professionals from various disciplines who are dedicated to improving each of our community's responses to violence against women.

OUR MISSION STATEMENT: End Violence Against Women (EVAW) International provides effective victim-centered, multidisciplinary training and expert consultation regarding crimes of sexual assault and domestic violence.

For more information, visit our website. Sorry we aren't able to provide the link at this time since we are new to the forums... but if you are interested please use an internet search engine to locate our website.

http://www.evawintl.org


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

*MASSCOPS ADMIN- HEADS UP- I just signed up for the online training and then: law enforcement Individual Courses (**$50, for each module, or $200 for a track of 6 modules).. I am in the process of trying to cancel my account now.*


----------

